# My pellet stove exhaust has stained my exterior vinyl siding..how can I clean it off?



## tundraSQ (Apr 19, 2008)

I tried searching here and google and I have not found the answer. I have a power washer and I plan on using that. Water alone will not touch it. I tried the stovebright glass cleaner and that didn't work. I have read about TSP and plan on trying that....is there something else I should be trying?

Tim


----------



## fletchtb (Apr 21, 2008)

I've heard you don't want to pressure wash vinyl siding. I think it was because water can get behind the vinyl and cause problems with wood behind it.

With that said, I have the same problem you do. I bought a gallon of a product called Greased Lightning that was okay. I also used some Soft Scrub and it was okay too. I still have some grey soot in the little crevices in the vinyl. I was thinking of trying some TSP too.

Overall, I spent a lot of time working on the siding this weekend and it looks 80% better, but it still has quite a ways to go before it is the way it was before we go a stove.

We have wondered whether we could paint the vinyl each spring???


----------



## Turbozcs2003 (Apr 21, 2008)

How do you guys vent yours??

Is your exhaust too close to the siding? How far away did you terminate from the wall.

I would try some of TSP with a strong detergent.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 21, 2008)

Even if you use just hose pressure you should be careful not to hit it too hard and aim down so water never goes up under the shingle. Same at seams and ends, low pressure and aim down.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Apr 21, 2008)

One of the causes of heavy sooting is incorrect venting or clogged venting.  What are you using and what does your exhaust consist of?

Eric


----------



## MainePellethead (Apr 21, 2008)

I use Bleach on my siding....I dont have a prob with sooting.....but have always used bleach to clean mildew and other stains....I bet you'd have good luck with bleach.


----------



## RedRanger (Apr 21, 2008)

Ever heard of ZipWax car wash and wax?   Try it,works great on vinyl siding.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Apr 21, 2008)

Got this from the Vinyl Siding Institute

http://www.reverebuildingproducts.com/images/revereus/PDF/VinylInstallGuide.pdf


Wipe/scrub soot off using soft bristle brush.  A stiff brush will damage the sidings shine.

1/3 Cup Laundry Detergent (Tide, Cheer, Etc.)
2/3 Cup Household Cleaner (Spic n Span, Etc.)
1 Gallon Water.

---Nailer---


----------

